# fenêtre windows réduite sous virtualbox



## dwydyer (3 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé XP sous virtual box et ça fonctionne bien. 

Pourtant je n'obtiens pas la fenêtre windows en plein écran et quand j'utilise la commande cmd+F pour l' agrandir, je n'obtiens que l'agrandissement de la page sans pour autant avoir agrandi la fenêtre Windows qui reste réduite en pleine page. 
Comment se fait il ?
Les avis sont bienvenus. 
Merci.


----------



## antro (4 Février 2010)

As tu installé les additions client ?


----------



## dwydyer (4 Février 2010)

bonjour antro,
les additions clients, kesaco ?


----------



## Flibust007 (4 Février 2010)

Des réponses ici :

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-3138654-virtualbox-installer-les-additions-client


----------



## dwydyer (4 Février 2010)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Des réponses ici :
> 
> http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-3138654-virtualbox-installer-les-additions-client



Bonjour Flibust, je ne comprends rien du tout, je suis largué !


----------



## Flibust007 (4 Février 2010)

Je n'ai rien fait d'autre qu'une recherche sur le net, sur base de ce qu' *antro* te répondait.
Il faudrait qu'il te revienne et précise, parce que moi non plus je ne sais pas ce que c'est.

Es-tu vraiment certain d'avoir besoin du plein écran après tout ?

Si c'est pour isoler Win$ d'autres programmes, spaces ne peut-il t'être utile ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------

J'ai relu ta première demande.
Et en cliquant droit sur le bureau Win$
Puis propriétés
Puis onglet paramètres ==> avancé
et régler la définition au moyen du petit curseur ?


----------



## antro (4 Février 2010)

Voir par là. J'ai déjà répondu à plusieurs fils complets sur ce sujet.


----------



## dwydyer (4 Février 2010)

Oui j'ai besoin du plein écran pour travailler, la page windows ressemble à un format 10 pouce au centre de l'écran et c'est trop petit.
De plus je ne sais pas ou trouver les additions clients sur l'ordi...

Ok, Flibust le problème est résolu.
J'ai fait un clic droit sur le bureau windows -> propriétés de affichage ->résolution de l'écran...j'ai dirigé le curseur vers la droite sur 1600x1200 et eureka l'écran apparait en plein écran. Initialement le curseur était tout à fait à gauche sur la résolution800x600

Merci encore pour ton aide à toi et à Antro.


----------



## antro (4 Février 2010)

dwydyer a dit:


> Oui j'ai besoin du plein écran pour travailler, la page windows ressemble à un format 10 pouce au centre de l'écran et c'est trop petit.
> De plus je ne sais pas ou trouver les additions clients sur l'ordi...



Tu as essayé ce que j'ai dit plus haut ?


----------



## dwydyer (4 Février 2010)

antro a dit:


> Voir par là. J'ai déjà répondu à plusieurs fils complets sur ce sujet.



voilà maintenant la taille d'écran est en plein écran par le biais de la résolution.
Qu'est ce que les additions client, est il nécéssaire dans mon cas de les appliquer et dans le cas ou c'est nécessaire
ou vais je trouver le menu "Périphériques / Installer les additions client".
Tu dis que Windows va détecter un CD inseré avec les additions. De quel cd s'agit il, celui de Windows ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h35 ----------

le fait d'avoir augmenté la résolution a bien augmenté la taille de l'écran, cependant je ne comprends pas pourquoi la page n'apparait pas entière dans l'écran, en définitive le problème subsiste encore.


----------



## antro (4 Février 2010)

Tu trouvera le menu dans la barre des menus de virtualbox. il n'y a pas de cd physique pour les additions client. c'est une image disque. Ton Windows virtuel verra ça comme un cd inseré.


----------



## dwydyer (5 Février 2010)

Bonjour antro, j'ai réussi par je ne sais quelle manipulation à installer les additions invité, par contre je n'ai pas trouvé les additions client.
De plus windows ne reconnait pas le disque dur externe sur lequel j'ai tous mes documents windows


----------



## antro (5 Février 2010)

dwydyer a dit:


> Bonjour antro, j'ai réussi par je ne sais quelle manipulation à installer les additions invité, par contre je n'ai pas trouvé les additions client.



A vrai dire, c'est la même chose. Donc tant mieux si tu as pu l'installer.

Pour faire reconnaitre ton disque dur, je te conseille de le partager entre le Mac et ton PC virtuel.
N'hésites pas à consulter la doc de virtual box, le partage y est expliqué.


----------



## dwydyer (5 Février 2010)

bien alors c'est une bonne chose que les additions soient installées, la doc de virtualbox est en anglais et je ne maitrise pas assez la langue de Sheakespeare pour trouver les infos. J'ai choisi la langue française dans le programme mais la documentation virtualbox revient en anglais. J'ai aussi cherché sur le net pour une doc en français mais sans succès.


----------



## chafpa (5 Février 2010)

Un bon tuto, me semble-t-il, sur l'installation de Virtualbox :

- http://forum.macdk.com/index.php?showtopic=17426


----------



## dwydyer (8 Février 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Un bon tuto, me semble-t-il, sur l'installation de Virtualbox :
> 
> - http://forum.macdk.com/index.php?showtopic=17426



Bonjour chafpa, j'ai suivi le tuto avec attention et j'ai retenu la marche à suivre pour connecter un usb dédié à windows pour y installer le disque dur sur lequel je dois récupérer des infos. Sans succès cependant. Le disque dur est uniquement reconnu sous sn leopard comme sauvegarde time machine sur les deux usb.
De plus j'ai ouvert un dossier de partage entre le mac hôte et windows invité pour y récupérer le contenu de dossiers, mais je ne vois pas comment y accéder à partir de windows !


----------



## chafpa (9 Février 2010)

Je ne saurai te répondre et c'est pour cela que j'ai écris "me semble-t-il".

Je teste les solutions les une après les autres (Bootcamp > WMare Fusion > ...) car j'ai besoin de Windows pour un soft spécifique et je testerai la solution gratuite de Virtualbox en dernier. S'il me convient, je l'adopterai du fait de sa gratuité.


----------



## pulsaracat (9 Février 2010)

dwydyer a dit:


> Bonjour chafpa, j'ai suivi le tuto avec attention et j'ai retenu la marche à suivre pour connecter un usb dédié à windows pour y installer le disque dur sur lequel je dois récupérer des infos. Sans succès cependant. Le disque dur est uniquement reconnu sous sn leopard comme sauvegarde time machine sur les deux usb.
> De plus j'ai ouvert un dossier de partage entre le mac hôte et windows invité pour y récupérer le contenu de dossiers, mais je ne vois pas comment y accéder à partir de windows !


 
pour acceder au dossier partagé, dans windows, il faut "ajouter un lecteur partagé", choisir une lettre pour ce lecteur. ça se fait par le menu "outil" en haut de n'importe quelle fenetre windows ouverte. En fait ton dossier partagé va apparaitre dans ton poste de travail windows comme un disque dur ou un lecteur de cd...

pour les connexions usb, il faut "ejecter" la clé usb du bureau du mac (glisser sur la poubelle) : le lecteur disparait du bureau du mac et apparait dans le poste de travail windoze...


----------



## dwydyer (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour pulsaracat, merci maintenant le dossier de partage fonctionne à merveille entre les deux systèmes d'exploitation, toutefois le DD externe dédié à windows n'est reconnu que par Mac. Il apparait "sans titre" dans le finder. Nulle trace du DD externe dans windows ! Comment cela se fait ?


----------



## pulsaracat (10 Février 2010)

Usb sur VB, c'est pas une science exacte.... mon disque dur externe fonctionne mais ma clé usb ne fonctionne plus...
pour le DD externe, tu le raccordes au mac, puis , dans les preferences de VB, tu vas dans USB, et là, tu clique sur l'icone avec un petit + vert ; il apparait une liste ou tu vas trouver ton DD externe, tu le selectionnes, puis tu l'ejectes du bureau du mac, et tu le debranches...
ensuite tu demares windows,et tu rebranches ton DD et normalement, il apparait dans ton poste de travail. chez moi ça fonctionne comme ça.
Mais si je fais la meme chose avec une clé usb, quand je la rebranche, elle monte sur le bureau du mac et pas dans windoze.......le pire c'est que ça marchait hier et a part eteindre l'ordi et le rallumer en rentrant du boulot, je n'ai rien fait !!
Wait and see, peut etre demain ça va re marcher...
a part ces soucis d'usb, je suis tres content de VB  et au pire je copierai mes fichiers dans mon dossier partagé pour y acceder dans windoze


Avec une autre clé, ça marche impec, donc, probleme de clé usb , VB n'est pas en cause


----------



## dwydyer (11 Février 2010)

Merci pulsaracat, j'ai suivi tes infos et ça fonctionne du tonnerre maintenant. Le DD externe est enfin reconnu par windows et le dossier de partage est configuré mac/win.
Je vais pouvoir enfin travailler de concert avec les deux systèmes, merci encore à toi et aux mac users qui sont venus me donner également un coup de main.


----------

